# Easton EC90 SL vs Mavic Cosmic Carbone SR



## Steeeve430 (Apr 20, 2007)

I've been having this battle in my head lately...I look at the EC90 SL's and think, here is a wheelset that weighs under 1500g total and, on pricepoint, is only $1450 which is a really nice drop off what most other sites charge. Then I look at a set of Carbone SR's and think...here is another Carbon aero style wheel, yet has carbon spokes versus the Easton's stainless steel.. the Mavics are a significant amount more money at around $2000 AND have an extra 100g+ over the Easton's. What gives here? Why would someone pay more money for the SR's. Are they a more durable wheel and do they have better aero qualities despite the greater weight? 

And just for arguments sake, lets throw in to the mix, the Carbone SR's versus the cheaper Carbone SL's. The SL's are cheaper than the SR's by about 800 dollars and about $300 cheaper than the EC90's. The only difference I see between the Carbone SL and SR is the SR's have the carbon spokes versus steel, 4 more spokes total on the front wheel, the SR's are 140g less than the SL's, and thats the major differences really next to the huge price difference. So again, why spend the extra $800ish on the SR's versus the SL's? The EC90's are a lot closer material wise to the Carbone SL's, but at least the Carbone's come in a few hundred cheaper than the EC90''s ($1200 on pricepoint, which seems like an awesome deal)


----------



## macming (Dec 2, 2004)

I'm curious about the same thing. What do you gain by going with Zipp, Reynolds or Enve over the EC90 SL?


----------



## 4cmd3 (Jul 14, 2007)

A bigger hole in your wallet?


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

Steeeve430 said:


> What gives here? Why would someone pay more money for the SR's.


They want to be the guy whos seen on $2000 wheels.


----------



## Steeeve430 (Apr 20, 2007)

I wanna buy a set and put them on a Huffy, just for the lolz. Imagine the uproar?


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

I have a pair of Carbone SLs. They're terrific. Stiff, very aero, and bomb-proof. Only negative is their weight. But once you get 3 revolutions on your crankset, these wheels seemingly take over. I've been very happy with them. I've heard from my brethen in the local peloton that the Easton EC 90s are awesome.


----------



## Phish (Mar 31, 2006)

I have a set of EC90 SL tubies that I've been riding daily for the last two seasons. Other than the occasional tweak on a spoke here and there to keep the wheel perfectly true (I'm anal), they've been flawless. They're light, comfortable, brake well. They've been ridden through everything: potholes, gunk, wet conditions, you name it. The hubs roll nice and smooth. Plus I got them, new, on sale somewhere for around $950. The only "downside" is that you can't remove the obnoxious labels as they're painted on.


----------



## Steeeve430 (Apr 20, 2007)

Good to know! Thanks to you two for the review. I originally was considering clincher, but the additional weight drop from the tubeless setup is enticing...then again, so is the stupid weight savings from these "china carbon" wheels I just read about in a thread that can be found on ebay.


----------



## SROC3 (Jul 20, 2009)

I Have the Eastons and they ride great - except for that stupid "barrel adjuster" thing they have. It was hit or miss to get that thing dialed in right, then it needs to be tightened every 5 rides or so. Silly really. I'm a light guy, about 143 lbs. On cross winds I get thrown around a little and feel it in the wheels as well. During climbs they are great and the braking is very good. If I could swap them out I would get Zipp 303s.


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

SROC3 said:


> I Have the Eastons and they ride great - except for that stupid "barrel adjuster" thing they have. It was hit or miss to get that thing dialed in right, then it needs to be tightened every 5 rides or so. Silly really. I'm a light guy, about 143 lbs. On cross winds I get thrown around a little and feel it in the wheels as well. During climbs they are great and the braking is very good. If I could swap them out I would get Zipp 303s.



Contact Easton and they will send you the axles with the barrel adjusters that don't need to be adjusted every 5 rides. thread is little more thicker, nut doesn't turm so easily. amazing, this problem could have been solved so easily with 2 nuts on the adjusting side. Back one nut into the other and lock in place but what do i know.


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

Steeeve430 said:


> Good to know! Thanks to you two for the review. I originally was considering clincher, but the additional weight drop from the tubeless setup is enticing...then again, so is the stupid weight savings from these "china carbon" wheels I just read about in a thread that can be found on ebay.


Make sure you realize what is being discussed when you are reading about tubular (tubbies.) This is not the same thing as a tubeless set up. Clincher is, as you know, a tire that is held in place by a hook on the rim "grabbing" the bead of the tire, inflated with a tube. Tubeless is similar, but the tire and rim (plus sealant possibly) form an airtight seal so no tube must be used. 

Tubular, which is what Phish mentioned is a tire that is sewn around a tube and then glued onto the wheel. The upside is very predictable handling and a better ride with lower rolling resistance. The downside is, a ruined tube means tossing a $50-150 tubular, carrying a spare tire instead of a tube, dealing with gluing the tire on, etc.

All that to say, nothing wrong with tubular, but it isn't the same as tubeless.


----------



## LinoD (Sep 16, 2010)

from personal experience, i'd go with the Mavics... 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=250321


----------

